# In memory of my daughter Gemma



## LFCNick (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd like to start by introducing myself, my name is Nick and I live in Malvern in Worcestershire.

The reason for my thread is to tell you a little bit about our daughter.
Myself and my family have been through the worst year of our lives. This time last year we lost our eldest daughter, Gemma, as a result of septicemia caused, in part, by her battle since a young age with diabetes. Gemma was just 19 when she passed away.

As part of the healing process myself and Gemma's sisters are raising money for diabetes sufferers in her name. Our target was to raise £1,000 by June 17th 2014, when Gemma would have been 21.

We've been doing various activities ranging from online auctions, to organising a charity pub quiz - from non uniform days at school to cake sales.
Our 'big' event was SKYDIVING. Myself and my 16 year old daughter (Alisha) threw ourselves out of a plane at 10,000ft in Salisbury on 8th June and have been busy getting sponsorship money off friends and family.

I'm thrilled and humbled to say that we've now just passed£2,000 in donations.
With Gemmas birthday just over a week away, we'd love to raise even more money.
All the money raised is being donated to DiABETES UK to help the sufferers of this horrible illness. 

If you'd like any more information about our fundraising, or feel that you are able to support us, please feel free to visit my page at http://justgiving.com/GemmaElisabeth93 or Alisha's page at http://justgiving.com/GemPhilpotts93 where you'll see more details of what we've done so far and what we've got planned to help us to keep on doing what we can, in Gemmas name, to help.

Nothing can bring Gemma back, but this fundraising in her name is important to us as a family, especially her younger sisters. 

Thank you so much - Nick


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss, I hope you raise a lot of money in her memory.


----------



## LFCNick (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you - people have been really kind


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2014)

Well done Nick for being so brave.    Thank you & your family


----------



## Copepod (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Nick. Sorry for your loss that brought you here.

Best wishes for your skydive and other fund raising.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! 

It is great what you are doing and would just like to say all the best and good luck with the fund raising


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Nick. Hope things are progressing for the best for family


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi nick what you are doing is wonderful best wishes to you and your family


----------

